# Contest



## Dave Martell

So I get in knives with damages all of the time and in many cases I get a note sent along explaining what happened. The explanations make me laugh sometimes and sometimes make me cringe. 




1. Can you guess what the most common damage explanations that I hear from the home user is? 

2. How about from the pro kitchen guys?





Enter an answer and your post # will be your (hopefully lucky) # in a random number generator on 6/26

If by chance someone happens to guess BOTH _(that's for home user & pro)_ of the #1 explanations that person will automatically win, game over, and there will be no random number drawn. :wink:



Prize - *Takenoko 8k* 







Good luck folks! :spin chair:


----------



## bkultra

Home user = the wife/husband used my knife

Pro = another employe used my knife

Edit: BTW I need you to take a look at one of my knives... It has not been the same since my wife used it.


----------



## NO ChoP!

1) wife left it in sink
2) coworker knocked it on the floor


edit: above was entered while I was typing...pretty close guesses!


----------



## Brad Gibson

Home - dropped the knife

Work - coworker was messing with it and dropped it


----------



## easy13

Home - Opening a can/jar/bottle

Worker - No doubt - co-worker


----------



## stevenStefano

Home: dishwasher
Work: co-worker dropped it


----------



## chefcomesback

1)Cutting things on steel , granite , glass , kitchen counter etc..
2)Chipped edges 

:scratchhead:


----------



## stopbarking

1. Fell in sink.
2. Loaned it to chef.

I've done both. Thanks Dave!


----------



## Zwiefel

Home user: mumble muble chef's choice mumble mumblePro user: mumble mumble mobile sharpener mumble mumble


----------



## skiajl6297

Home - broke it putting it in the knife block. 

Pro - interrupted while cutting and clipped the tip.


----------



## James

Home: used it as a screw driver/lever
Pro: thrown into sink by coworker


----------



## daveb

Home: It came this way. (This is the one I use the most)

Pro: The dishwasher did it


----------



## MowgFace

Home - "I got it professionally sharpened."

Pro - "I got it professionally sharpened."


----------



## wellminded1

home= used as a screwdriver
pro= server uses it to open something


----------



## mbertsche

Home - Husband/wife did it
Pro = line cook


----------



## CanadianMan

Home- Someone put it through the dishwasher

Pro- Another chef used it


----------



## Dardeau

Home: drawer with other knives

Pro: coworker


----------



## Dream Burls

Home: Fell on the floor.
Pro: Fell on the floor.


----------



## VanIsleSteve

Home: Separating Frozen Hamburger Patties
Pro: Chipped from hitting other knives in bag


----------



## ThEoRy

Wife used it and coworker used it.


----------



## foodaholic

home - kids broke it
pro - coworker used it


----------



## Chuckles

Home - used without cutting board
Pro - so can you explain this asymmetry thing?


----------



## mhlee

Home - "I was trying to open a can of [INSERT ITEM]."

Pro - "I was cutting some frozen [INSERT ITEM]."


----------



## Von blewitt

Home user, cutting frozen food

Pro, cutting chicken bones


----------



## turbochef422

Tip got stuck in the cutting board 
Dropped it


----------



## cclin

Home-drop on the floor.
pro-coworker used it.


----------



## unkajonet

Home: I don't know how it happened!
Pro: I don't know how it happened!


----------



## knyfeknerd

I'm with ThEoRy on this one...
at home the wife/ MIL used it on the granite countertop and then put it in the dishwasher.
At work my co-worker/idiot took my knife and tried to pry the drain off of the floor and than put my knife in the dishwasher.
I'm voting against the "dropping it on the floor" defense, because a lot of times that's more than just a broken tip. There's not notta lotta Mr. Martell can do about a knife that's busted in half.


----------



## Dusty

Home user: I didn't think an expensive knife like a shun would chip like this...

Pro user: maybe the same?


----------



## Justin0505

Fun contest!

Home: Boning means ninja chopping at pork bones right?
Pro: it "got dropped / knocked" onto the floor


----------



## jaybett

Home - Knife was put in dishwasher

Pro - Co-worker tried to pry open a lid. 

Jay


----------



## xuz

Home: Amateur sharpening
Pro : Cutting through hard stuff (bones, etc.)


----------



## scotchef38

Home-opening cans or tins.
Pro -dismembering bad reviewer from trip advisor.


----------



## 77kath

Home. Husband opened Mexican beer
Work. Co worker dropped it


----------



## Lefty

Home: trying to get the lid off the can.

Pro: I was making stock, and went through some small bones. 

Ether that, or:

Home: My dog ate my knife.

Pro: I ate my knife, after shift, with some instant ramen...ok, and maybe a few Sapporos and a bag of...ahem...instant ramen.


----------



## Squilliam

Home: Opening a can

Pro: One of the other staff members used it


----------



## tgraypots

home-dropped it on the floor
work-dishwasher ate it


----------



## Lucretia

Home: practicing knife throwing

work: knife fight 

(home--dropped, work--lent it to someone)


----------



## Dave Martell

knyfeknerd said:


> I'm with ThEoRy on this one...
> at home the wife/ MIL used it on the granite countertop and then put it in the dishwasher.
> At work my co-worker/idiot took my knife and tried to pry the drain off of the floor and than put my knife in the dishwasher.
> I'm voting against the "dropping it on the floor" defense, because a lot of times that's more than just a broken tip. There's not notta lotta Mr. Martell can do about a knife that's busted in half.




Well it looks like we have a winner here folks! :doublethumbsup:

The top explantions I get are...

*Home User Answer - Mother In Law

Pro Answer - CoWorker*


So Chris, shoot me your address and I'll shoot your your new stone. 

Thanks to everyone fo playing along.

Dave


----------



## Dave Martell

Here are some of the other explanations I hear often. Remember I said explanation - not the truth....LOL 


Home User - MIL, Wife/Girlfriend, Relatives, House Guest, Kids, Garbage Disposal, Chef's Choice, Dropped, Chopping, Granite Counter Top, Knife Sharpening Service


Pro - CoWorker, Dishwasher, "Chef Borrowed My Knife", Dropped, Backsplash, Frozen Foods, Knife Sharpening Service, Can Opening, Box Opening, Knife Roll, Used a Steel, Tru-Hone


----------



## knyfeknerd

Yaaayyy! 
sweet, thanks Dave!
:bliss:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::thanx::thanx::thanx::thanx::thanx:


----------



## mkriggen

MowgFace said:


> Home - "I got it professionally sharpened."
> 
> Pro - "I got it professionally sharpened."



:lmao:


----------



## EdipisReks

Home user: spouse used it

Pro user: ungrateful customer had a thicker than expected skull.


----------



## mr drinky

Man, it is always nice to come to a contest late and realize you wouldn't have won it anyhow. With that said, my mother in law is the weakest point in my household. She puts everything in the dishwasher, is drugged up on meds most of the time, and treats my kitchen like it is her own. Too much can go wrong.

Thanks for the fun contest Dave. 

k.


----------



## shankster

Both= dropped it and broke the tip...

oops..too late


----------



## bathonuk

Home: somebody was showing his precious knife to a friend. "Look how sharp it is" and then knife landed on the floor.
Pro: lack of space/ hit the wall.


----------



## ThEoRy

Word. Grats Chris!!


----------



## pumbaa

home- marble/granite cutting board
pro- dropped

edit: too late damn it


----------



## jayhay

Heyyy, congrats Chris!


----------



## knyfeknerd

So today I was working on panda's 240 Shig Gyuto. Thinning it out and cleaning it up a little, well then the mailman delivers this excellent stone.
It put such a nice edge on this Shig, I think it could push-cut through a stack of phone books!
I also touched up a couple of Harners with it too. Very, very, very nice.
Thanks again Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell

knyfeknerd said:


> So today I was working on panda's 240 Shig Gyuto. Thinning it out and cleaning it up a little, well then the mailman delivers this excellent stone.
> It put such a nice edge on this Shig, I think it could push-cut through a stack of phone books!
> I also touched up a couple of Harners with it too. Very, very, very nice.
> Thanks again Dave!




Awesome! I'm glad you're having fun with it Chris.


----------



## GConcept999

Fun thread! Congrats Chris!

I cringe at a lot of things people do with their knives at work: excessive and improper use of a honing rod, using another knife or edge of counter to hone/strop, excessive force for chopping on plastic boards. 

I've seen many frowning knives, and chipped tips. I, now, hide all my knives when not in use, and will only loan out a beater Dexter knife.


----------



## pkjames

this is such a fun thread, lol


----------

